
Murders per Month from 1976 to 2017 - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/Crimealytics/status/1111066150975275010
======
anovikov
Nice! So annual cycle (people don't feel like going out for fight in the dead
of the winter as much) and economic cycle (people aren't so likely to go
violent when they have a job to do) of around 10 years are very well visible.
Correcting it per unit of population would be nicer though, so gradual
fundamental reduction of crime appears even more evident.

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
Right, this is incidents, not rate. Rate is currently bad 1960s record lows.
It’s intersting that the number of incidents has remained fairly steady since
the 90s, but not meaningful other than to see the year-over cyclic.

